

Demanding leakers: US doesn't do extradition either - bostik
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/07/obama-putin-extradition-snowden

======
hornytoad
Greenwald seems to be the only journalist in the mainstream really doing his
job. The consecutive US governments' continuous sheltering of fallen
dictators, successful terrorists (and I'm not talking about the one
terrorizing Pakistanis, Yemenis, Sudanis, and others with drones, he obviously
deserves and gets shelter in the noblest of houses) is hardly news, but it's
also hardly known, so it should be news. Thanks Snowden for providing
Greenwald an opportunity to bring it into the limelight.

~~~
ojbyrne
A link on that story (in "Other Matters) leads to a video where "James Risen,
national security reporter for the New York Times" seems to be doing a pretty
good job too.

[http://pressthink.org/2013/08/the-toobin-
principle/](http://pressthink.org/2013/08/the-toobin-principle/)

------
agyl
Even 29 years after Bhopal disaster responsible for 1000s of deaths, India has
failed to extradite Warren Anderson (prime accused in the case). US repeatedly
turned down the request for extradition for want of "evidentiary links".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Anderson_(American_busin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Anderson_\(American_businessman\))
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster)

------
mcv
The US government seems to think the entire world is basically the American
Empire. Everybody can handle their local issues as they see fit, but they
can't make any demands of the US, no matter how reasonable, and they have to
obey any demands from the US, no matter how unreasonable. Only the US, its
interests, and (to some extend) its voters count.

The US is Rome while we're Gaul. We're fine as long as we accept their
supremacy.

------
Qantourisc
Thank you for informing me of this information. Now the US looks even more
like a bully.

